# to those who love to fly..see the prices to fly



## likeitmatters (May 7, 2010)

You go to a travel website, plug in dates and locations, and up comes the lowest fare. Dont click yet! With airlines practically charging you for the pressurized air, extra one-way fees* can really add to your round-trip total.



Weve done the legwork for you, looking at the top eight U.S. airlines services and fees for a standard domestic coach fare. Our estimated typical extras includes what we think most travelers expect from an airfare: one checked bag, one meal, on-board entertainment (preferably a movie), and an assigned seat (yes, one airline charges for thatand another doesnt offer assigned seats at all!).



* All accurate as of April 2010 for most economy fares within the continental U.S. Baggage size and weight restrictions vary.



AirTran Airways
Typical Round-Trip Extras: Up to $40-plus*

Checked Baggage Fees: $15 for the first bag (up to 50 pounds), $25 for the second. $50 for each additional checked bag.

Food Fees: None. Cookies and pretzels are complimentary. (No meals available.)

Entertainment: Free XM radio. Wifi available via GoGo for $5 and up.

Other Extras: $5 each way for advanced seat assignment in coach; $15 for an exit row seat, which offers more legroom.



*Total reflects one checked bag and standard advanced seat assignment each way. BYO meals and movies.



American Airlines
Typical Round-Trip Extras: Up to $70-plus* 

Checked Baggage Fees: $25 for the first bag (up to 50 pounds), $35 for the second. $100 for each additional bag.

Food Fees: $3.29 to $4 (snacks), $4 to $6 (breakfast choices), $10 (sandwiches and salads).

Entertainment: Free audio, video, and movies. $2 for headsets (or you can bring your own). Wifi available on some flights via GoGo for $6 and up.

Other Extras: $8 for an inflatable pillow/fleece blanket pack.



*Total reflects one checked bag and a meal each way.



Continental Airlines
Typical Round-Trip Extras: Up to $62-plus*

Checked Baggage Fees: $25 for the first bag (up to 70 pounds), $35 for the second. $23 and $32, respectively, if checked in online. $100 for each additional bag.

Food Fees: None. Meals and snacks are complimentary.

Entertainment: Free audio and movies on some flights; $6 for DirecTV on others. $3 for headsets (but you can also bring your own).



*Total reflects one checked bag and DirecTV (the only entertainment option on flights that have it) each way.



Delta Airlines
Typical Round-Trip Extras: Up to $82-plus* 

Checked Baggage Fees: $25 for the first bag (up to 50 pounds), $35 for the second. $23 and $32, respectively, if checked in online. $125 for third bag; $200 for bags 4 to 10.

Food Fees: $2 to $5 (snacks), $3 to $6 (breakfast), $8 to $10 (sandwiches and salads).

Entertainment: Free audio and video. $3 to $6 for on-demand movies. $2 for headsets (or you can bring your own). Wifi available on some flights via GoGo for $7 to $13.



*Total reflects one checked bag, a meal, and a movie each way.



JetBlue
Typical Round-Trip Extras: Up to $12-plus* 

Checked Baggage Fees: Free for the first bag (up to 50 pounds), $30 for the second. $70 for each additional bag.

Food Fees: None. Snacks are complimentary. (No meals available.)

Entertainment: Free XM radio and DirecTV. $6 for movies. $2 for headsets (or you can bring your own). Free wifi available on some flights.

Other Extras: "Even more legroom" seating available (4 extra inches) for $10, $25, $40 each way depending on length of flight. $7 for pillow and blanket travel kit.



*Total reflects one checked bag and a movie each way. BYO meals.



Southwest Airlines
Typical Round-Trip Extras: $0-plus* 

Checked Baggage Fees:Free for the first two bags, $50 per piece for bags three to nine, $110 per piece for the tenth bag and beyond.

Food Fees: None. Snacks are complimentary. (No meals available.)

Entertainment: No on-board entertainment available.

Other Extras: Southwest doesnt offer advanced seat assignments. For $10 each way, customers can purchase early-bird check-in, which allows them to board the plane in the first group.



*Total reflects one checked bag each way. BYO meals and entertainment.



United Airlines
Typical Round-Trip Extras: Up to $68-plus* 

Checked Baggage Fees: $25 for the first bag (up to 50 pounds), $35 for the second. $23 and $32, respectively, if checked in online. $125 for the fourth and fifth bags; $200 for sixth and beyond.

Food Fees: $3 (snacks), $6 to $7 (snack boxes), $3 to $5 (breakfast) $7 to $9 (sandwiches and salads).

Entertainment: Free XM radio and programmed video. Free headsets (or you can bring your own). Wifi available on some flights via GoGo for $6 to $13.



*Total reflects one checked bag and a meal each way.



US Air
Typical Round-Trip Extras: Up to $64-plus*

Checked Baggage Fees: $25 for the first bag (up to 50 pounds), $35 for the second. $23 and $32, respectively, if checked in online. $100 for each additional bag.

Food Fees: $3 (snacks), $6 (snack boxes), $7 (sandwiches and salads).

Entertainment: No on-board entertainment. Wifi available on some flights via GoGo for $6 to $13.

Other Extras: $5-plus to reserve a Choice Seat in an exit row or an aisle seat toward the front of the plane. $7 for the Power Nap Sack, which includes a fleece blanket, inflatable neck pillow, eye shades, and earplugs.


----------



## Zowie (May 7, 2010)

I'm curious, what's your point? 
Everyone knows that flying is incredibly expensive, and a lot goes into it that isn't just gas and airport tax.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 7, 2010)

I was just astonished by the charges because I do not fly and did not know they are nickel and diming everyone. boy what a change since the last time I did fly which was back in 89.


----------



## Zowie (May 7, 2010)

Yes, I'll admit it gets pretty crazy at times. I'm starting to shop for my ticket for early august, to Vancouver. My wallet hurts.
Hilariously enough, it's the same price as if I was going to take a train out there. Only, 3 days shorter, haha.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 7, 2010)

I do not know if you are old enough to remember when back in the day all you needed was your plane ticket and you were treated like a king and you had no wait time or security problems and your privacy invaded by them touching your person(which drives me nuts) I do not like being touched. alas, those days are long gone and might as well take the train which at times can be fun and you can look at the various towns you pass through.


----------



## Zowie (May 7, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I do not know if you are old enough to remember when back in the day all you needed was your plane ticket and you were treated like a king and you had no wait time or security problems and your privacy invaded by them touching your person(which drives me nuts) I do not like being touched. alas, those days are long gone and might as well take the train which at times can be fun and you can look at the various towns you pass through.



Hahaha, nope, I was born into the age of airport security. I'd prefer if it was as luxurious as it used to be as well, but the way the world is now, it's simply wishful thinking. If having my luggage gone through and being patted down means not being blown out of the air, I'm cool with it.
And yes, I know, there are still horrible things going on, but you can't expect security to catch everything. They're trying, and it's a thankless job. All they get is complaints.


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2010)

Flip side is that, in real terms, I'm pretty sure flying is cheaper than it used to be. I remember when flying for personal reasons was still quite rare, and for people in the middle class was generally either for emergencies or a real luxury. I'm not so ancient, but I'm thinking when I was a kid in the '70s.

To a large extent you get what you pay for, I think.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 7, 2010)

Tad said:


> Flip side is that, in real terms, I'm pretty sure flying is cheaper than it used to be. I remember when flying for personal reasons was still quite rare, and for people in the middle class was generally either for emergencies or a real luxury. I'm not so ancient, but I'm thinking when I was a kid in the '70s.
> 
> To a large extent you get what you pay for, I think.



now when you add all the add ons it will come out to the same thing. I remember paying 200.00 for a one trip ticket to california and I had lunch and snacks and a drink included and lets not forget the hassles you incur now with security..and yes I know they are what they are but frankly I am a usa citizen and do not necessarily agree with it.


----------



## fat hiker (May 7, 2010)

Tad said:


> Flip side is that, in real terms, I'm pretty sure flying is cheaper than it used to be. I remember when flying for personal reasons was still quite rare, and for people in the middle class was generally either for emergencies or a real luxury. I'm not so ancient, but I'm thinking when I was a kid in the '70s.
> 
> To a large extent you get what you pay for, I think.



I paid the same for a roundtrip ticket from Canada to Prague in 1990 that I paid for a roundtrip ticket from Canada to Frankfurt in 2008.

Not much else stayed the same price from 1990 to 2008, excepting computers and calculators.... certainly not food, gas or cars!


----------



## fat hiker (May 7, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> now when you add all the add ons it will come out to the same thing. I remember paying 200.00 for a one trip ticket to california and I had lunch and snacks and a drink included and lets not forget the hassles you incur now with security..and yes I know they are what they are but frankly I am a usa citizen and do not necessarily agree with it.



I remember being served an excellent steak on a Canadian Airlines flight from Winnipeg to Toronto in the 1980s, flying in economy - unfortunately, both the airline and excellent food in the air are now just memories. 

The flip side is that, with specials, that flight can cost half today of what it cost in the 1980s.....


----------



## WillSpark (May 7, 2010)

Now, I never experienced 80s style flight luxury, but how can one not agree with airport security? What, are we supposed to use the honors system? We have people trying to blow them up, even with what we currently have, succeeding in getting on the plane.

Also, due to inflation even if it's the same dollar amount now as it is in the 80s, it should still be cheaper nowadays.

I do fly regularly and though I find the security a hassle, you need it to handle the massive amount of people that fly nowadays and the rather large potential for a threat.

I mean, look at how many planes fly in 24 hours, each yellow dot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4g930pm8Ms&feature=related

You need to handle that somehow.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 7, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Now, I never experienced 80s style flight luxury, but how can one not agree with airport security? What, are we supposed to use the honors system? We have people trying to blow them up, even with what we currently have, succeeding in getting on the plane.
> 
> Also, due to inflation even if it's the same dollar amount now as it is in the 80s, it should still be cheaper nowadays.
> 
> ...



HASSLE IS THE KEY WORD FOR FLYING...I would need to take sedatives because I am very very impatience and hate waiting on lines big time. you should see me when I go to the service station to get gasoline and you have nutjob there with a handful of lottery tickets and I scream oh boy everybody get a cup of coffee it will be a while....lol


----------



## WillSpark (May 7, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> HASSLE IS THE KEY WORD FOR FLYING...I would need to take sedatives because I am very very impatience and hate waiting on lines big time. you should see me when I go to the service station to get gasoline and you have nutjob there with a handful of lottery tickets and I scream oh boy everybody get a cup of coffee it will be a while....lol



Ever heard the phrase patience is a virtue? Everyone in line is in the same boat as you. Everyone has to wait. People who are overly impatient are sometimes even worse than the guy making them wait. They already have to wait, and now they have to deal with someone complaining about having to wait.

If you don't want to wait and are travelling, the only way to do that is driving yourself.

The worst part is it seems that is the only thing you agree with from my post, that it's a hassle and have decided to continue on the negative rant that you clearly made the thread for.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 7, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Ever heard the phrase patience is a virtue? Everyone in line is in the same boat as you. Everyone has to wait. People who are overly impatient are sometimes even worse than the guy making them wait. They already have to wait, and now they have to deal with someone complaining about having to wait.
> 
> If you don't want to wait and are travelling, the only way to do that is driving yourself.
> 
> The worst part is it seems that is the only thing you agree with from my post, that it's a hassle and have decided to continue on the negative rant that you clearly made the thread for.




I suppose that is your opinion however, you are right about driving...If I cannot drive to where I need to go I refuse to fly and nothing negative about my posts but I understand all to clear Will. having experience what it was like when I was your age and the pleasures that the fliers of today wont experience because of some bad apples in this world. And I did not say I disagree about security, I feel I should not have to wait plain and simple so I do not fly. 

Like someone who is very old once said, dont judge me till you have walked in my shoes...size 9 thank you.

p.s. if I had patience I would have gone into the world of being a doctor....so I could have all the patience I would need but that was not the case. I do have a sense of humor lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2010)

*Negativity aside. FLYING is by far cheaper then it ever was, I flew roundtrip non-stop from Baltimore-->LAX bag was free on the particular airline in mind, and I always bring my own food anyways, cause i don't much care for what they serve other then TONS OF FREE BEVERAGES 

2 weeks ago I flew from Baltimore-Seattle and it was $250 r/t...yes I paid another $50 for bags...but I didn't have to carry them, or deal with all the folks that insist on trying to stuff them overhead (i am vertically challenged so can't reach it anyways) i prefer just my laptop and a book and ipod and I bring my own movies too!!! 

btw I got free movie on the way to Seattle last week

FLYING ROCKS!!! I love traveling and seeing the world!!!*


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

when I did fly I would take almost all my clothes and shoes because I like to have a selection and that would be at least 4 or 5 bags on which to check and now that would add up to quite a bit of money on my part.

Like I said on some posts, I am uber cheap and will squeeze every penny out of what I buy or services I use...


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 8, 2010)

It is so much cheaper than it was. My view is that if you want to pay extra for food or extra luggage, go for it, but if you don't want to you shouldn't have to. And it has been seen that the customers have chosen to pay less and get less, in Europe at least.


----------



## Zowie (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> HASSLE IS THE KEY WORD FOR FLYING...I would need to take sedatives because I am very very impatience and hate waiting on lines big time. you should see me when I go to the service station to get gasoline and you have nutjob there with a handful of lottery tickets and I scream oh boy everybody get a cup of coffee it will be a while....lol



Just as a note, please don't be outwardly impatient and vocal about it. I have the job of that clerk, and when people start complaining about other customers I have to sort it out and work faster, and it's a whole lot of fucking stress that I don't need.

But back on track... Expensive or not, it's still pretty amazing that flying is possible, and still somewhat affordable for a large number of people. I mean, stop and think, you can get across the continent in a matter of hours. How AMAZING is that?


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Just as a note, please don't be outwardly impatient and vocal about it. I have the job of that clerk, and when people start complaining about other customers I have to sort it out and work faster, and it's a whole lot of fucking stress that I don't need.
> 
> But back on track... Expensive or not, it's still pretty amazing that flying is possible, and still somewhat affordable for a large number of people. I mean, stop and think, you can get across the continent in a matter of hours. How AMAZING is that?



across the states...however when you factor in all the extra's or should I say ala carte. the last flight I took was to los angeles and it cost me 200.00 and some change and I had 5 pieces of luggages and I had a drink(s) and lunch for that price. I would suggest you ask your parents to the ones that are very young and ask them how flying was back in the day.


----------



## Zowie (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> across the states...however when you factor in all the extra's or should I say ala carte. the last flight I took was to los angeles and it cost me 200.00 and some change and I had 5 pieces of luggages and I had a drink(s) and lunch for that price. I would suggest you ask your parents to the ones that are very young and ask them how flying was back in the day.



Hahaha, trust me, both my parents fly extensively for work purposes, I hear airtravel rants on a weekly basis.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, trust me, both my parents fly extensively for work purposes, I hear airtravel rants on a weekly basis.



about how it was before we had all this security at the airports. I hope your parents are using their frequent flier miles? that will be the next thing airlines will get rid of...what do you think?


----------



## Zowie (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> about how it was before we had all this security at the airports. I hope your parents are using their frequent flier miles? that will be the next thing airlines will get rid of...what do you think?



Yeah, they've been doing it for years, they've seen the changes. I mean, yes, like everyone else they'd love for things to be as they were before, but that's a whole lot of dreaming. Flying is expensive, both for the customer and for the airline.
Yes, they've actually got a good thing going, the company pays for flights but they get the airpoints. Maybe airlines will get rid of them, but well, things change. There are bigger problems in the world than not being able to fly for dirt-cheap.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> about how it was before we had all this security at the airports. I hope your parents are using their frequent flier miles? that will be the next thing airlines will get rid of...what do you think?



i highly doubt airlines will get rid of frequent flyer miles since they're tied with customer loyalty. Since you have not flown in years if they do or don't get rid of them it's not going to affect you anyway.

Sorry airport security annoys you so much. Times change. You seem pissed off at the world for everything and want others to agree with you. I'm personally not super easygoing but i don't force others to experience me getting angry if i have to wait in line at a gas station or have airport security personnel do their jobs.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> i highly doubt airlines will get rid of frequent flyer miles since they're tied with customer loyalty. Since you have not flown in years if they do or don't get rid of them it's not going to affect you anyway.
> 
> Sorry airport security annoys you so much. Times change. You seem pissed off at the world for everything and want others to agree with you. I'm personally not super easygoing but i don't force others to experience me getting angry if i have to wait in line at a gas station or have airport security personnel do their jobs.[/QUOTE
> 
> I well aware times change and boy have they changed for the worse when we talk about the young adult...airport security does not bother me one way or the other. I could careless because I wont be flying anytime soon however when it comes to the gasoline station I do not like waiting for some idiot who has a lottery ticket and they dont buy anything else. or the cashier who does not know how to use the touch screen cash register. been in the position also and did a very good job at it thank you very much. I dont get angry with them I just keep asking how much longer do we need to wait? It is my experience with the ones that have those jobs do not care if we wait and wait because they are there and they dont care though i wonder if I should tip them so they can improve their abilities?


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

will go the way of the 8 track tape, if the airlines do not make money off of them they will just eliminate them or put even more restrictions on them and if you think I am just whistling in the dark, look at how they have changed over the years.

:doh::doh:


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 8, 2010)

You really might benefit from Anger Management classes.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

you are very young to be so angry really. lol


----------



## Zowie (May 8, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I do not like waiting for some idiot who has a lottery ticket and they dont buy anything else. or the cashier who does not know how to use the touch screen cash register. been in the position also and did a very good job at it thank you very much. I dont get angry with them I just keep asking how much longer do we need to wait?



Seriously? Shut up. Working in customer service sucks, we do what we can, and usually if a cashier makes a mistake she's doing everything in her power to work as fast as possible so she doesn't get shit from assholes like you and lose her job.
What's with you? I absolutely can't understand that a man at your age acts the way you do.


----------



## Wanderer (May 8, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Seriously? Shut up. Working in customer service sucks, we do what we can, and usually if a cashier makes a mistake she's doing everything in her power to work as fast as possible so she doesn't get shit from assholes like you and lose her job.
> What's with you? I absolutely can't understand that a man at your age acts the way you do.



Um, you might want to reread the part where likeitmatters mentioned he's a former cashier. remember, doctors make the worst patients, because "I'd do it TOTALLY BETTER!".


----------



## Zowie (May 8, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Um, you might want to reread the part where likeitmatters mentioned he's a former cashier. remember, doctors make the worst patients, because "I'd do it TOTALLY BETTER!".


Then he should know what it's like to be treated like dirt, and to be more patient in return.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 9, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Seriously? Shut up. Working in customer service sucks, we do what we can, and usually if a cashier makes a mistake she's doing everything in her power to work as fast as possible so she doesn't get shit from assholes like you and lose her job.
> What's with you? I absolutely can't understand that a man at your age acts the way you do.



I cannot understand eggplant how someone your age is just knowledgeable and so thoughtful and understanding and so street at such a young age. however it makes me wonder if Rosa Parks or Josephine Baker or martin luther King or even JFK were to have shut up about the ills of the world what we would have been?

If I do not like something I am going to open my mouth and further eggplant when you have paid your dues to society let me know otherwise be quiet.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 9, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Then he should know what it's like to be treated like dirt, and to be more patient in return.


 and yes I was treated like dirt and I made sure I was not eating at my station like I see so many young good for nothing doing or on their cell phones chatting while I stand there. I did my job very well thank you very much.

As I see it, the younger generation who takes these types of job do not care for the most part about doing their jobs and would rather just do as little as possible and then leave. You should have seen the little shits I worked with who took the extra change from the customer as a "tip" and you know what? She was fired a month later by someone my age. Ofcourse you numbnuts wont get it at all and never will.

thank you for responding.....Like you could teach me anything that would be relevant to my life.


----------



## BigChaz (May 9, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> however it makes me wonder if Rosa Parks or Josephine Baker or martin luther King or even JFK were to have shut up about the ills of the world what we would have been?



Holy shit, are you comparing your complaints about slow cashiers and expensive airlines to the bravery of Rosa Park, the initiative and willpower of Josephine Baker, and the heroics of Martin Luther King? Seriously?

I think I am done with you. Forever.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Holy shit, are you comparing your complaints about slow cashiers and expensive airlines to the bravery of Rosa Park, the initiative and willpower of Josephine Baker, and the heroics of Martin Luther King? Seriously?
> 
> I think I am done with you. Forever.




Ditto. Calling young people names like 'numbnuts' and saying they're 'good for nothing' is just obnoxious and franky treading really close to needing a rebuke from the mods. For what it's worthy i work with plenty of young people who are polite and industrious and do their jobs very well and certainly without stealing from customers.

The nastiness and general bitterness towards the world that emanates from every single one of likeitmatters' posts is really pathetic.


----------



## Zowie (May 9, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I cannot understand eggplant how someone your age is just knowledgeable and so thoughtful and understanding and so street at such a young age. however it makes me wonder if Rosa Parks or Josephine Baker or martin luther King or even JFK were to have shut up about the ills of the world what we would have been?
> 
> If I do not like something I am going to open my mouth and further eggplant when you have paid your dues to society let me know otherwise be quiet.



I'm not saying I'm "knowledgeable and so thoughtful and understanding and so street". I just can't understand how YOU aren't.


----------



## Paquito (May 9, 2010)

Well we all know for damn sure that maturity doesn't come with older age.


----------



## Paquito (May 9, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I cannot understand eggplant how someone your age is just knowledgeable and so thoughtful and understanding and so street at such a young age. however it makes me wonder if Rosa Parks or Josephine Baker or martin luther King or even JFK were to have shut up about the ills of the world what we would have been?
> 
> If I do not like something I am going to open my mouth and further eggplant *when you have paid your dues to society let me know otherwise be quiet*.





likeitmatters said:


> and yes I was treated like dirt and I made sure I was not eating at my station like I see so many young good for nothing doing or on their cell phones chatting while I stand there. I did my job very well thank you very much.
> 
> As I see it, the younger generation who takes these types of job do not care for the most part about doing their jobs and would rather just do as little as possible and then leave. You should have seen the little shits I worked with who took the extra change from the customer as a "tip" and you know what? She was fired a month later by someone my age. *Ofcourse you numbnuts wont get it at all and never will.*
> 
> *thank you for responding.....Like you could teach me anything that would be relevant to my life. *



How can you possibly make assumptions about her and her life? You don't know what she's been through or done. It's really pathetic and sad.

Trust me when I say that nothing you could ever say would be relevant to any sane person's life.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 9, 2010)

my flight and visa to the US cost 550 pounds which at todays rate is 814 dollars!!!!


----------



## WillSpark (May 9, 2010)

One sec guys. This'll be a great learning moment. Allow me to teach you about the joys of aging:

You'll want things back to the way the were before: Also known as "when I was your age" syndrome, the patient suffers a mental breakdown from being unable to cope with the large amounts of change going on around them.

You'll talk down to young people: This condition arises from a belief that becauzse you have lived longer, you are inherently better than those who have spent less time living as you, no matter what their experiences or yours are.

The idea that people should listen to you becomes very relevant: This stems from the first two points, where one may start to yammer on, somewhat incoherently, about how their thoughts are the ones that matter and everyone could learn a valuable lesson from what they have to teach the world about what they actually have no real knowledge of anymore even though they might have at one point.

tl:dr, everyone step away from the crazy old guy.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> One sec guys. This'll be a great learning moment. Allow me to teach you about the joys of aging:
> 
> You'll want things back to the way the were before: Also known as "when I was your age" syndrome, the patient suffers a mental breakdown from being unable to cope with the large amounts of change going on around them.
> 
> ...



*will..... I am a crazy old gal and I hope to hell I don't resemble all those remarks.......*


----------



## WillSpark (May 9, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *will..... I am a crazy old gal and I hope to hell I don't resemble all those remarks.......*



I did actually consider putting an asterisk at the bottom.

*Though common, these symptoms in no way represent the entire "old" population.


----------



## Saoirse (May 10, 2010)

half of a sentence in the title space.


----------



## Paquito (May 10, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> half of a sentence in the title space.



You're just too young to understand. :bow:


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 10, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> when it comes to the gasoline station I do not like waiting for some idiot who has a lottery ticket and they dont buy anything else. or the cashier who does not know how to use the touch screen cash register. been in the position also and did a very good job at it thank you very much. I dont get angry with them I just keep asking how much longer do we need to wait? It is my experience with the ones that have those jobs do not care if we wait and wait because they are there and they dont care though i wonder if I should tip them so they can improve their abilities?


 
Yeah, I can really empathize with how difficult it must be for you to stand in a line and wait patiently, given how much more valuable your time is than everyone else's. I mean, you're saving lives with your precious minutes -- right? For every SECOND that a harried, hassled clerk wastes on fumbling with the touch screen, every nano-second that you must stand behind some delusional bastage buying lottery tickets, someone ... somewhere ... is surely dying. Amirite? 

Because otherwise, your impatience and your self-important tirades ("I don't get angry with them *I just keep asking how much longer do we need to wait?"* -- that's, uh, classic and inappropriately directed anger) would just seem rather excessively, foolishly entitled to the rest of us.


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> HASSLE IS THE KEY WORD FOR FLYING...I would need to take sedatives because I am very very impatience and hate waiting on lines big time. you should see me when I go to the service station to get gasoline and you have nutjob there with a handful of lottery tickets and I scream oh boy everybody get a cup of coffee it will be a while....lol



For my sake, please don't fly. At least not into or out of any airport I frequent. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> my flight and visa to the US cost 550 pounds !!!!



hot! so hot. What's your next goal? think you can make it up to 600 by your next photoset?! subscribing!


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> it makes me wonder if Rosa Parks or Josephine Baker or martin luther King or even JFK were to have shut up about the ills of the world what we would have been?
> .



I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: "We hold these truths to be self-evident: that no man should wait in any cashier line ever again."

I have a dream that one day on the red hills of Georgia the sons of former cashiers and the sons of former customers will be able to sit down together at the table of brotherhood.

I have a dream that one day even the state of Mississippi, a state sweltering with the heat of long, long lines at the 7-11, sweltering with the heat of oppression, will be transformed into an oasis of freedom and justice and "NO LOTTERY TICKETS FOR SALE" signs.

I have a dream today.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 10, 2010)

Jes said:


> hot! so hot. What's your next goal? think you can make it up to 600 by your next photoset?! subscribing!



hahahaha 

well i got some good news that my buddy is driving from Bangor Maine to Boston to pick me up! so im rather excited for a road trip and once we hit the countryside roads in Maine im cracking the vodka open!!!

but more pics shall follow


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 11, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> hahahaha
> 
> well i got some good news that my buddy is driving from Bangor Maine to Boston to pick me up! so im rather excited for a road trip and once we hit the countryside roads in Maine im cracking the vodka open!!!
> 
> but more pics shall follow


*
MAINE IS seriously one of the most beautiful states in the USA...where are your travels taking you this summer WARWAGON?*


----------



## warwagon86 (May 11, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> MAINE IS seriously one of the most beautiful states in the USA...where are your travels taking you this summer WARWAGON?*



i love it! reminds me of home 

Nothing set in stone yet other than Maine and Boston in next few weeks 

But so far Las Vegas is defo (but dates arnt), Denver, Omaha and West Virginina and maybe Miami


----------



## MasterShake (May 18, 2010)

Can has Kansas City BBQ? :eat2:


----------

